# Question about Magpies.



## MiniLopMad (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a show rabbit for sale and I found a magpie mini lop buck that is rung and they are saying he's won shows. I heard somewhere that magpies can't be shown? Could they be lying to make people pay the $200 it is to buy him?

I live in Sydney Australia and I don't know much about showing here, so if you know anything that can help me, please send a message. I also want some help comparing ads of rabbits and get a more professional opinion. 

Thanks very very much


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 12, 2015)

The photos of him on the ad: View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423734037.278579.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1423734055.579238.jpg


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2015)

Since you say rung I'm guessing Australia has the same standards as the BRC. I know you can easily access their standards to see what is showable. In the US I believe magpie is not a showable color but the broken variety Tri may be. I know it's that way in mini rex

So it depends on who's standards you follow. He looks like an okay buck but the first picture is not a good side profile.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 12, 2015)

Do you think he is worth $200? This is what they wrote about him on the ad: black white magpie buck show stock pedigreed rung with show awards $200 
Thanks


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 12, 2015)

$200 seems steep even for a prize winning show rabbit, but I don't show so what do I know :|

Is that all there is on the ad, or are there more details about the breeder? I'd look them up and see if they have a website and look legit. Usually proper breeders will add in lots of boiler plate about wanting the best home for their animals, deets about the breeder and their stock, the sire and dam of the bunny they're selling, etc.

That messy posing doesn't seem very professional to me. If there are very few details about the seller's show breeding I wouldn't take the risk. Your safest bet is visiting an Australian show and buying off a legitimate show breeder there.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 12, 2015)

Rabbits are not very common in Australia and can be very expensive. In the us I wouldn't say so but do some more research on the color


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 13, 2015)

They had written more on the ad about other rabbits, but that was all they had written about the buck. There's some other rabbits I found that sounded alright, I can send links to show full ad and photos  
The club that I want to join doesn't start showing until March 13,14 and 15 and on those days I will be showing sheep. I'm hoping to get a rabbit before the end of the month, before the calicivirus release so that I can get them vaccinated.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 13, 2015)

Poses, breed standards and prices vary depending on which part of the world you're in.

In the United States, $200 is an average price for show quality stock in the breeds I raise (Holland Lops and Dwarf Hotots). So that price doesn't sound unreasonable to me, but I have no knowledge of what the same numbers mean in Australia.

As others mentioned, if you're unsure, it would be best to attend a show and talk to people there. You'll be able to learn more about the breed you're interested in and get a consensus on what to look for. Most breeders don't mind if you ask another breeder for their opinion on a rabbit that is for sale. Get some hands-on help.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 14, 2015)

Most of the other rabbits I'm finding have prices $50 - $80. I don't think I'll buy the magpie buck. I found some more information on him by the breeder and she said he was kind of pinched at the crown. I like the idea of visiting a show and getting hands on advice. Thanks so much everyone, you are all giving great help and advice


----------



## MiniLopMad (Feb 16, 2015)

I found a dwarf lop breeder who is offering me a buck who can be shown and bred  She's also going to give me help and has been giving me advice.


----------

